# Everyone Please Read



## vtemti (Jun 25, 2005)

Everyone please read the following attachment. Especially you ladies. It is an email sent to my wife from my sister that was originally sent to her from a friend. This is not a joke!!!!!!!


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jun 25, 2005)

has anyone tried calling the number on the bottom of the message to confirm this? because i have a feeling that this is a hoax. It usually takes more than a sniff to knock you out... usually multiple huffs. I do still reccommend that all you lovely ladies do heed coution when approached by multiple males (or jon as the case may be) and try your best to keep your diatance.


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Jun 25, 2005)

Yes, always good to be aware of your surroundings and be careful.

It does appear, however, that at least the later part of the e-mail is a hoax.

From snopes.com:

Claim:   Robbers in shopping mall parking lots are using ether-filled perfume bottles to render their victims unconscious.

Status:   False.


----------



## vtemti (Jun 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT_@Jun 25 2005, 11:59 AM
> * has anyone tried calling the number on the bottom of the message to confirm this? because i have a feeling that this is a hoax. It usually takes more than a sniff to knock you out... usually multiple huffs. I do still reccommend that all you lovely ladies do heed coution when approached by multiple males (or jon as the case may be) and try your best to keep your diatance. *


 Exactly my point!

Whether a hoax or not, I wanted to bring it to the  ATTENTION of all. Ladies, please be careful.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 25, 2005)

ROFL.  I remember receiving that email about 4 years ago.  I guess it's still making it's rounds.

But, as mentioned, this could be done for the wrong reasons very easily.

Chimp


----------



## shorthairedpunk (Jun 25, 2005)

I hate to tell you, but aresol ether in such a small quantity isnt going to knock you unconscious, it dissipates too quickly when in a cloud and on your clothing would be too diluted to have much effect. The ether would need to be somewhat concentrated and continuous. Its a scam.

The people in parking lots selling that are scams too, they just get labels of name brand scents and fill the bottles with something cheap.


These email alerts that people take so seriously are so ignorant, the reality of it is is that if such things were taking place it would be in the legitamate media, yet people believe them over and over and over and over and over and over and over.........


----------



## MMiz (Jun 25, 2005)

Taken from:
http://www.breakthechain.org/exclusives/perfume.html



> *
> The origins of this chain letter probably go back to a 1999 claim by a woman in Mobile, Alabama that she had been approached by a woman in a bank parking lot and offered a great deal on perfume. She said she sniffed and came-to later, not knowing where she was or what happened to the $800 she was carrying (some of it belonging to her employer). No witnesses or investigators have been able to corroborate her story and, in fact, authorities have suggested that the woman pocketed the money and created the story as a cover - a common scam.
> *



You can do a search with any of the text in the letter and see hundreds of google results.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MMiz_@Jun 25 2005, 03:20 PM
> * Taken from:
> http://www.breakthechain.org/exclusives/perfume.html
> 
> ...


 That would suck


----------



## vtemti (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MMiz_@Jun 25 2005, 04:20 PM
> * Taken from:
> http://www.breakthechain.org/exclusives/perfume.html
> 
> ...


 Ok, you have all proved it to me. Remember I am from VT and we are always a little behind or backwards. Never saw that email before.     Sorry       Again though, Everyone be safe!


----------



## Stevo (Jun 27, 2005)

this doesn't mean parking lot sales are _non-existant_

in fact, you know those yahoo's that confront you with hot deals on tools in thier vans? (usually only the guys...)

well, they're usually HOT, which means some tradesmans family may be going hungry.... :angry: 


but hey, you fellas can handle_ rectal impalements_ right?  h34r: 

~S~


----------



## shorthairedpunk (Jun 27, 2005)

Actually, most of those arent hot, theyre either imposter brands, seconds or wholesale lots. I bought some speakers that retail for 600 a pop, for 180 a pair, I figured they were hot, but when I opened em up, they were a no name brand speaker, sounded awesome though, i sold the pair for 400 bucks and everybody was happy, those guys just had speaker boxes similar to those that were the real deal, which is usually the case. Railyards arent as easy to pilfer as they were when I was a teenager


----------



## Summit (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT_@Jun 25 2005, 10:59 AM
> * has anyone tried calling the number on the bottom of the message to confirm this? because i have a feeling that this is a hoax. *


 Didn't actually read it, saw the number, did a reverse lookup. Company name and address check out to those given for what that is worth.


----------



## CodeSurfer (Jun 28, 2005)

I actually have been approached a few times by these "perfume people" and I never passed out.  The perfumes are definitely cheap imposters though... and the prices were jacked up because they had added "phermones" or something to it so your partner would find you sexier. (like it's possible!!!!)


----------



## Stevo (Jun 28, 2005)

i know, next time the perfume dude shows up, go into violent siezuers and yell *'Moe, Larry..the CHEESE'* until they go away ...


----------

